# I'm gonna be on TV....with a big snake (LOL)



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Every Monday for the last month TV crews have been following Lance (Jepson...our exotic vet) around the hospital! 

We've had various different reptiles in the hospital and this week we had a 10ft Burmese Python...it just so happened that I was on reception this week so I got filmed booking them in and asking her about the snake etc and was sat in the background whilst they interviewed the owner! 

Its all for a TV programme about him, I think its going to be called 'A Very Exotic Vet' and will be on ITV, they still have about 10 weeks of filming so hopefully I'll get to pop on screen more  and maybe do some nursing stuff too (be great for my portfolio)

Can't wait for it to be shown on TV :blush:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Yay nice one!!! do you know what kind of angle they're taking with the program? be great if they managed to convince more vets surgerys to employ reptile specialists!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratz....Cant wait see it


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Is that the same Lance Jepson who wrote Meditereanean Tortoises book? Best ive read recently


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Berber King said:


> Is that the same Lance Jepson who wrote Meditereanean Tortoises book? Best ive read recently


Yes it is 

He's a fantastic vet :blush:


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm gonna be on that program too! With burms and green iguanas....
I was under the impression it was gonna be a program about the veterinary side of exotics, but he was just playing with animals, explaining how they don't always make suitable pets because of their size, requirements etc.
And your all right, hes a good vet.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, two (soon to be) famous forum members :lol2:


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i've been on tv before with green iggys aswell, and maybe even our sulcata. cant remember! lol


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

BecciBoo said:


> Every Monday for the last month TV crews have been following Lance (Jepson...our exotic vet) around the hospital!
> 
> We've had various different reptiles in the hospital and this week we had a 10ft Burmese Python...it just so happened that I was on reception this week so I got filmed booking them in and asking her about the snake etc and was sat in the background whilst they interviewed the owner!
> 
> ...


Make sure you let us know when it is on.: victory:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

yyyaaayyyy cant wait to see ya on there ha ha


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

fazer600sy said:


> Make sure you let us know when it is on.: victory:


Agreed. I've been to a couple of talks by Lance (South Wales Reptile and Exotic Animal Group) and agree with everyone above, he is very good.
Graham.


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i dont even know when its gonna be on yet, the last time i had my moment of fame i missed it! I just got bombarded with txts and calls from ppl who'd seen me with 'a big ******* lizard!' lol!


----------



## Huw M (Apr 3, 2008)

*"A Very Exotic Vet"*

The series starts going out on ITV Wales at 10.30pm on Thursday the 10th of April and on ITV Granada on Sunday the 13th of April at 6pm.


----------

